

50,000 users install malware from the Android Market - rbarooah
http://mashable.com/2011/03/01/android-malware-apps/

======
rbarooah
"Remember, the Android Market is open, which can be great and unfortunate in
different circumstances. Always read user reviews before you download; and if
you have any doubts, play it safe."

This is how Apple's approach is good for developers. Their customers don't
have to play it safe.

